# POW Camp 93 - May 2012



## mrdystopia (May 21, 2012)

This prisoner of war camp just outside of Crook was built by captured Italian soldiers during World War II as a large central camp for the North East of England. I took a look last summer but was only able to see a couple of buildings out of the 50 or so in total. Search my previous posts for the full history in the previous report. This winter there has been significant damage to the buildings due to particularly strong winds. A large grant the owners recently received from English Heritage has allowed a start to be made on repairs on some of the (presumably even more interesting) buildings. These are the ones being protected by massive impenetrable metal outer shells.

It was great to finally get around to visiting this amazing and under-reported site. And I hope that it can eventually be restored to it's former glory. Thanks go out to TheStig for the company as well as the driving.

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.



Trespassers will NOT be prosecuted.

9.




10.



Escaped inmate.

11.




12.




13.




14.




15.




16.




17.




18.




19




Hope you enjoyed.

MrD


----------



## krela (May 21, 2012)

I did enjoy, thank you.


----------



## Jimthething (May 21, 2012)

Wow! Loved the photography, MrD!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 21, 2012)

Some nice kit there,what were the bellows for ? Blacksmith? I,ve been following this place and wondering how it was getting on,hope it does get finshed and opened for visits.I presume the theatre is one of the buildings under wraps,great post thanks for sharing.


----------



## urban phantom (May 21, 2012)

very nice i like this a lot


----------



## RichCooper (May 21, 2012)

Nice pics there mate Love that half a half track


----------



## outkast (May 21, 2012)

nice pics mate, funny enough the last pow cam I visited had a stash of porn there.


----------



## jonney (May 21, 2012)

nice one I haven't been there since it was last open to the public sad really cos I only live 4 miles away from it. me and daddybear did try and get in a couple of years ago but it was camera'd to the hilt so we left it


----------



## night crawler (May 21, 2012)

Nice work there really does need to be looked after. Great photo's


----------



## Winch It In (May 22, 2012)

Cracking set of pic's, are they restoring the halftrack aswell?


----------



## UrbanX (May 22, 2012)

Some really nice details in there, cheers for sharing!


----------



## TeeJF (May 22, 2012)

Whoah... a half track??? I'd normally not give a site like this a second look but it's worth the run up there just to pillage the porno stash! 

Nice post, nice post!


----------



## daimo_45 (May 22, 2012)

Amazing place and brilliantly composed shots!


----------



## shane.c (May 22, 2012)

Nice pics, i like the half track,


----------



## mrdystopia (May 22, 2012)

Winch It In said:


> Cracking set of pic's, are they restoring the halftrack aswell?



Not sure tbh. I imagine its on the to do list but the focus seemd to be on the theatre and canteen buildings which I assume were the ones in the giant metal locked protective sheds.


----------



## AndyC (May 22, 2012)

Lovely pictures. I have two admittedly stupid questions, I don't suppose that you noted:

1. what the record on the turntable was?
2. What year was the porn published?

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## mrdystopia (May 22, 2012)

AndyC said:


> Lovely pictures. I have two admittedly stupid questions, I don't suppose that you noted:
> 
> 1. what the record on the turntable was?
> 2. What year was the porn published?
> ...



Not sure of either actually. Should have been paying more attention.


----------



## skeleton key (May 23, 2012)

This place looks a great splore & under reported it is 
As for the half track a lil cherry on Top

Cheers SK


----------

